# Can Microsoft Check CD KEY?



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi,

Just quick question. Is there a way for me or Microsoft to check if a CD Key for Microsoft Office 2003 (or other versions) is valid and legal?

I have a few Microsoft Offices here that aren't installed yet. They are the Microsoft Office 2003 Genuine CDs, however their cases and boxes were lost, and all I see is a list of CD Keys written on a piece of paper attached to them.

The keys all work, but I really don't want to install these if the CD Keys are illegal or generated somehow.

So, is there a way for Microsoft or me to check if these CD Keys are all genuine and legal?

Thanks very much!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are they oem?

http://www.microsoft.com/piracy/


----------



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the fast reply.

They're not OEM softwares. Some of these CDs don't have the sticker of COA with them. I guess COA is needed for it to be legal? I was just wondering if we don't have COA, maybe Microsoft can check the CD Keys?


----------

